# What to choose? turbo or SR20DET?



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

ok the time has come:

i have a 94 sentra LE 5-spd. it has the GA sumthing sumthing engine.w/ 73,000miles on original motor, YES ITS A 4-DOOR.....lol

now here are my choices:

1. get a HOTSHOT turbo kit for $3700 plus shipping/installation.

2. get a BLUEBIRD SSS SR20DET engine for $1875 plus shipping/installation. 
then down the road get a stage 2 or 3 turbo upgrade for this engine.

or do you guys/gals have any other suggestions? tips? or anything at all?

I DO NOT WANT NITROUS!.....just something that will beat Mits. GS or GSX's cuz i am SICK of them KICKIN MY ASS!.....

thank you.

kyle


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

here is the site where i got the engine swap info from.


http://www.forcedinductionracing.com/JDMengines.htm


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

no one can help?

or no suggestions?

i know i asked this question before, but i need to know for sure which would be the best decision to go with in the long run.....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just do the engine swap you'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

You're going to need pretty much the entire front clip of a B13 SE-R in order to be able to do the engine swap. In the end it will cost a lot more than you think.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xemex13 said:


> *no one can help?
> 
> or no suggestions?
> 
> i know i asked this question before, but i need to know for sure which would be the best decision to go with in the long run..... *


There are like 10 threads on this subject..

How much do you want to spend?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xemex13 said:


> *
> 
> 2. get a BLUEBIRD SSS SR20DET engine for $1875 plus shipping/installation.
> *


That price isn't to convert a GA16...gonna cost a whole lot more


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

What the other guys are saying is true. It will cost a lot more to do the swap, but you would be better off considering that the motor has a stock turbo which means its turbo ready. Your engine is not and for that reason you cant boost more than about 8lbs. With the SR20DET you can boost up to 15lbs giving you 250 horses to the wheels.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

xemex13 said:


> *here is the site where i got the engine swap info from.
> 
> 
> http://www.forcedinductionracing.com/JDMengines.htm *


contact jason at www.jgycustoms.com. im from ohio also and i drove down there about 4 weeks ago to pick my DET up. it wasnt a bad drive at all from delaware. i dont know where in ohio u are. plus his are $1600 + gas money


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

well, since it will cost a whole lot more,

could anyone give me a "guesstimate" of about how much i will spend?


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

and the magic word for today is............"SEARCH"......yyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

its easier to do an engine swap when u have the entire front clip sitting in front of you.....this way u already have the engine with all accesories&mounts, engine harness, and ecu.

if u start a swap with just an engine, u will spend a lot of time and $$$ searching for parts.

installing a bolt on turbo kit (such as hotshots) on the GA is pretty simple and quick and worth it in my opinion if u already have the engine to begin with.


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

ok,

would it be cheaper and easier for me to just buy the HOTSHOT turbo kit or piece one together myself?

my friend suggested i piece it together but then again, im not to sure on what i should be paying and what not...

yeah you could say im a NEWBIE to turbo's lol


----------

